# Too faced color bombs



## Barbie1 (Aug 17, 2014)

I bought these two colors I love them ! candy and salmon


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 20, 2014)

Gorgeous! What is the texture like? I own a ton of Too Faced lip plumping glosses and am ready for something new thats not a matte lipstick but not totally glossy


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh I have those too the original lip injection plumper and the extreme lip injection plumper love those.It is a good texture its glossy and long lasting.It is a mix between a gloss and a lipstick if that helps.It is a good lip plumper too I love the colors I got candy and salmon pictured above.The melted too faced stuff I like too in the color marshmallow and peony.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Too faced melted in peony color most popular sephora gave out mini ones with a promo code when you spent 25 dollars but now you have to buy a full size one .Other colors below


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 21, 2014)

I really love Mally beauty
  her stuff is amazing and its makeups best kept secret.I highly recommend her makeup products.


----------



## glamnewbie (Oct 22, 2014)

Where could I purchase Mally Beauty products cause I love glossy lip products?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 22, 2014)

glamnewbie said:


> Where could I purchase Mally Beauty products cause I love glossy lip products?


  Ulta carries Mally


----------



## glamnewbie (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok thanks I will look for them


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 23, 2014)

Peony looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ginger Bigoudi (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 6, 2014)

mally beauty .com her website and ULTA sells Mally so does QVC.You can find anything online.


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 6, 2014)

OMG I have so much makeup stashed away I didnt even realize I have the two two faced color bombs that I posted , I was thinking hmm I need to get that one color but I already own it lmao thats a sign I have a problem .


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 21, 2014)

These look like they've got alot of pigment in them, is that the case? I'm dying to try some but not sure if they've got shades that would match ruby red hair.  What is your take on that?


----------

